# Wheels - Lightweight ? Hunt or Zonda's ??



## Nytsom (10 Feb 2018)

Thinking of getting some new lightweight wheels; been looking at the Campagnolo Zondas (shimano Hub) or the new Hunt-Aero 23mm wide and 28mm deep? Anyone use these wheels? what do you think of them; how they roll; which is best for climbing etc...?
Thanks


----------



## bpsmith (10 Feb 2018)

Had Zonda’s for a couple of years, before they got damaged. Very good wheels for the price. Had no complaints whatsoever. Nice and stiff, so as not to flex when out of the saddle climbing, but not uncomfortable.

Now got Campagnolo Eurus, as they were a steal, else I would have bought another set of Zonda’s.

Can’t comment on the Hunt unfortunately.


----------



## Heigue'r (10 Feb 2018)

98kgs on zondas,have hit a fair few bumps and potholes now.My set have close to 4000 miles on them now and are as true as the day I got them.No experience of the hunts


----------



## StuAff (10 Feb 2018)

My Zondas have served me very well since 2010, well over 10k miles on them. Have a set of Hunt's disc wheels, they've been excellent as well.


----------



## bozmandb9 (10 Feb 2018)

I've had Zonda's, they were fine. But I'd be buying these if I were you. 1,433 grams, reasonably aero, tubeless ready. I purchased AR24's with Schwalbe One Pro tubeless fitted. My only regret is being a tight git and not going for the AR30's!

https://www.cycledivision.co.uk/cero-ar30-evo-wheelset-2100


----------



## Nytsom (11 Feb 2018)

Cero, was another wheel I'd considered? although I'm leaning more towards the Hunt Wheels they get some outstanding reviews. 
I bought a set of Zonda Wheels for my daughters bike; she love them; and the do roll nicely.


----------



## greenmark (12 Feb 2018)

I've got a pair of Hunt 4-season. Paid £389 for them. They're now £300. Am very pleased.

Note that Hunt has great service and great marketing, but they basically source stuff that anyone can from Taiwan.
I could have built the almost exactly same wheels myself (same hubs, spokes and rims) with this kit:
http://www.bdopcycling.com/DIY Alloy Road Disc Kit VI.asp


----------



## Nytsom (12 Feb 2018)

greenmark said:


> I've got a pair of Hunt 4-season. Paid £389 for them. They're now £300. Am very pleased.
> 
> Note that Hunt has great service and great marketing, but they basically source stuff that anyone can from Taiwan.
> I could have built the almost exactly same wheels myself (same hubs, spokes and rims) with this kit:
> http://www.bdopcycling.com/DIY Alloy Road Disc Kit VI.asp



How would you rate them Value for money? I'm debating on Campag Zonda'S or the Hunt Aero's at £329


----------



## Heigue'r (12 Feb 2018)

If I was buying again,I would be 100% buying something tubeless ready.If commuting,I would choose tubeless ready for sure.If for leisure,the zondas are lovely.


----------



## Nytsom (12 Feb 2018)

Gonna have a look at the reviews of these wheels before I buy a set.


----------



## greenmark (13 Feb 2018)

Nytsom said:


> How would you rate them Value for money? I'm debating on Campag Zonda'S or the Hunt Aero's at £329



I’m actually very pleased with my Hunt disc wheels. They are replacing some Kinesis wheels which were frankly too wobbly.


Hunt uses Novatec hubs, Kinlin rims and Pillar spokes. Based on the reviews I have seen about them, Novatec and Kinlin are very good value for their price point.


If value is your main concern, then may find that if you go to a wheel builder directly with the same specs then you may get something cheaper than Hunt. As far as I can make out and I might be wrong, the Aeros you are looking at are built with Novatec AS511SB front hub, Novatec FS522SB-11 rear, Kinlin xc279 rims and Pillar PSR aero spokes.


The comments in the video below seem to suggest that you may get cheaper if you spec the same things directly with some wheel builders. I did try the same for the Hunt wheels I eventually bought and could not find cheaper – but some of that was due to the additional shipping costs to where I live. Upon reflection I may have had better luck finding cheaper if I approached wheel builders in Taiwan, if I was prepared to accept lack of warranty.

Anyway - check out comments in the video below. 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zu2osdQL9MY


----------



## Nytsom (13 Feb 2018)

Thanks greenmark,
That was really interesting; Ausie guy was a good reviewer.


----------



## Nytsom (13 Feb 2018)

Think I'll go for the Hunt Aero 23,mm wide wheels.
My friend just ordered the Cero's AR 30's  another nice set of wheels.
Thanks everyone for your replies; very much appreciated.
Regards
M


----------



## Dan Ferris (16 Feb 2018)

@Nytsom i am in the same boat, be interesting to hear your feedback.


----------



## adscrim (16 Feb 2018)

Nytsom said:


> Think I'll go for the Hunt Aero 23,mm wide wheels.
> My friend just ordered the Cero's AR 30's another nice set of wheels.
> Thanks everyone for your replies; very much appreciated.
> Regards
> M


I've not used those particular wheels but I did get a pair of Hunt wheel last summer and I've been very pleased, both with service when purchasing and the actual wheels. I'd buy another pair of Hunts without a second thought.


----------



## berty bassett (16 Feb 2018)

I have zondas and hunt and I am well pleased with both 
If I had my eyes closed I don’t think I would be able to tell difference when riding and I would say it would come down to what looks better on your bike


----------



## Nytsom (20 Feb 2018)

berty bassett said:


> I have zondas and hunt and I am well pleased with both
> If I had my eyes closed I don’t think I would be able to tell difference when riding and I would say it would come down to what looks better on your bike



Thanks for the reply; what model Hunt Wheels did you get?


----------



## macky (22 Feb 2018)

Im looking for a set of carbon 50mm wheeels 
Can’t make my mind up between 
Hunt
And these
http://ridefullgas.com/wheels/
If anyone has any, it would be nice to hear your reviews


----------



## Nytsom (25 Feb 2018)

Bought some Hunt Aero 23mm wide wheels this week; not used them yet (still in box) but warmer weather coming; and I'll do a review of them when I've used them for awhile..
Thanks everyone for your comments and advise, appreciated!


----------



## LarryDuff (2 Jul 2018)

Nytsom said:


> Bought some Hunt Aero 23mm wide wheels this week; not used them yet (still in box) but warmer weather coming; and I'll do a review of them when I've used them for awhile..
> Thanks everyone for your comments and advise, appreciated!


How are the Hunts?


----------

